# Gaggia Classic shower screen cleaning



## thesandrobrito (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi Guys.

My machine had stopped working, it wasn't allowing any water to come out. I unscrewed the shower screen and discovered it was full of limescale. I turned the machine one and the water came out without the shower screen.

I noticed all the holes were blocked so I tried cleaning it, but not much help. So I dunked it into a solution of water and descaler and it came out clean.

The problem I am having is that it smells awfully metallic, do stock Gaggia shower screens have any kind of coating that the descaler solution might've stripped off? Or is it normal to have the metallic smell?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I do not think the screen has any form of coating but it does build up a residue of coffee oil. I would think it has stripped off the oil and will need a thorough soaking in hot water to remove any D/S residue. Did you clean the dispersion block ? (the alloy block behind the screen held by two allen bolts) This does corrode quite badly being attacked by the acid in the coffee. Remove and thoroughly clean, also the area behind the block. Long term replace the alloy dispersion block with a brass one. :good: .

Replace the seal at the same time


----------



## thesandrobrito (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks for this. Cleaned the visible area of the dispersion block but didn't disassembled it.

i will look into the brass one.

Thank you


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You will be surprised at the crud behind the block, with it removed it is easier to change the group seal .


----------



## Paper Lawyer (Aug 18, 2019)

How quickly does it build up? I've been using my Gaggia for 12 months (although it was bought 10 years ago) and it has made on average of 3 coffees a day - what am I going to find behind the shower curtain? I only just placed an order for the Puly Caff and Puly Blindy from Happy Donkey this morning....


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Behind the screen and more importantly behind the dispersion block, you will find a build up of thick oily residue which will taint the taste of your coffee.

You will also find signs of pitting and corrosion in the aluminium dispersion block.

You would do better by removing the screen and the dis/block and thoroughly cleaning both before you start a cleaning regime with P/caff.

Also renew the group seal.


----------



## Paper Lawyer (Aug 18, 2019)

Thank you for that advice - I had also bought a replacement group seal from Happy Donkey so I'll strip down and clean up the Gaggia when I also replace the steam wand.

Also on the bottomless portafilter learning curve.....


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Stick with the bottomless P.F and persevere, well worth it. It does show you if you are not making good preparation / distribution.

It is far easier to change / remove the basket and also makes cleaning the P.F easier.

PS To remove the shower screen screw use a "PHILLIPS" screwdriver., a POZI drive tends to cam out and knacker the screw. It may be very tight


----------



## Paper Lawyer (Aug 18, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> Stick with the bottomless P.F and persevere, well worth it. It does show you if you are not making good preparation / distribution.
> 
> It is far easier to change / remove the basket and also makes cleaning the P.F easier.
> 
> PS To remove the shower screen screw use a "PHILLIPS" screwdriver., a POZI drive tends to cam out and knacker the screw. It may be very tight


 Thanks and I have a Makita impact driver at hand, if necessary!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Paper Lawyer said:


> Thanks and I have a Makita impact driver at hand, if necessary!


Worst case you'll end up destroying the shower screen & replacing the dispersion plate like I did. Went for a 316 stainless Allen screw from ebay to replace the rounded Phillips one that was rusted solid. The problem with an impact driver is access as the base gets in the way.

Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paper Lawyer (Aug 18, 2019)

Not sized it up but I suspect a 12" bit holder would help in that Doom's day scenario (due to the cut away in the base) - I doubt my Gaggia has seen sufficient use to be too problematic...... (famous last words!)


----------



## Paper Lawyer (Aug 18, 2019)

Today I removed the shower screen and the group head to clean up - whilst a clean up was in order (a few photos in my thread in the Introductions section of the forum), the shower screen screw came out easily enough (no power tools required!), as did the group head screws. I was grateful for a tip on the forum to use a long machine screw (same width at the shower screen screw) to push the group head off the machine.

I also performed the OPV adjustment (the initial reading maxing out my pressure gauge) and the resulting reduction in pressure has vastly improved my use of the bottomless portafilter (vastly reducing the spluttering).


----------



## Pants001 (Mar 13, 2019)

So my machine is about 10 months old and i've never taken the shower screen off. I removed it yesterday and was amazed at the layer of oil/crud underneath it. Im surprised any water was making it through the holes. Gave it a good clean and put back in place. Will need to check further in when i get a chance. (was an easy job to remove the screen so ill keep this on regular maintenance from now on)


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Pants001 said:


> So my machine is about 10 months old and i've never taken the shower screen off. I removed it yesterday and was amazed at the layer of oil/crud underneath it. Im surprised any water was making it through the holes. Gave it a good clean and put back in place. Will need to check further in when i get a chance. (was an easy job to remove the screen so ill keep this on regular maintenance from now on)


Just imagine what's behind the shower plate. Worth doing that at the same time and then back flushing once a week.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Badgerman said:


> Just imagine what's behind the shower plate. Worth doing that at the same time and then back flushing once a week.












that


----------

